# pipe insulation



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Jacksonville said:


> hey yall,
> 
> i was hammer drilling the q-deck all day and made the mistake of rubbing my bare forearms on some pipe insulation (before final plastic cover is put on)
> 
> any suggestions to get rid of this itchy-ness....hot shower and lots of soap did nothing


Use duct tape rolled inside out to act like a lint roller, I use it all the time.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Jacksonville said:


> hey yall,
> 
> i was hammer drilling the q-deck all day and made the mistake of rubbing my bare forearms on some pipe insulation (before final plastic cover is put on)
> 
> any suggestions to get rid of this itchy-ness....hot shower and lots of soap did nothing


use very hot water and rub your arms with the grain of your arm hair, the hot water opens your pores and by not rubbing against the grain you'll pull the particles out instead of pushing them in


----------



## Jacksonville (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks guys


----------

